# colne fishing company ltd



## jwebster (Feb 14, 2014)

any ex crew out there sailed with this firm for 15 years as deck hand ;and 2nd engineer and chief engineer. left in 1986 to work on tugs. my last two boats were st Patrick and st Philip.i was knowen as taffey webster


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

jwebster said:


> any ex crew out there sailed with this firm for 15 years as deck hand ;and 2nd engineer and chief engineer. left in 1986 to work on tugs. my last two boats were st Patrick and st Philip.i was knowen as taffey webster


Hi were you in the fishing fleet or on the NS Stand By vessels?
I visited maybe a couple stand by vessels while in port in Lowestoft years ago.(K)


----------



## jwebster (Feb 14, 2014)

hi was on fishing boats st Patrick and st Philip were stern trawlers sailed on st Patrick from new 1975 . did 1 trip on stand by boats I think it was the Barbados ,she had just done a fishing trip and they sent us out to do one trip on stand by we ran out of food and had get stores of the oil rig we were standing by. I left the fishing game in 1986.


----------

